# Kona Dew FS - Thinking about going rigid.



## dirttorpedo (Feb 20, 2009)

I use a 2009 Kona Dew FS as my main commuter. The bike is ok, but I really don't enjoy riding it and am thinking about buying a new frame and swapping the parts over or tweaking the exisitng bike. My LBS has a Kona project 2 fork (new) for a Kona Sutra that I have my eye on. I never ride the suspension fork unlocked and I noted from my research that the Dew FS has different geometry from the others because of the suspension fork. My hope is that losing a bit of weight, getting a bit more rigidity in the front end and dropping my head tube/bars will give the bike a sportier feel. 

Anyone done this? If so did you like what it did to your bike? Anyone have an opinion? 

As I said my other option is to save my pennies and buy a Surly Cross Check, Pake C'mute or a Soma Double Cross DC frame and swap my bits over to make a monster cross style bike.


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

What is it that you don't enjoy about riding this bike?

I not so sure that switching parts over to a new frame is going to be cost effective. Will the seat post fit? Front derailleur clamp? Are you going to switch bars to drop style on any of the new frames, because that will cost you. 

Try to make the bike you have work. I like your idea of switching out the fork. Some Project 2 forks are suspension corrected so it won't change the front end. Look at the FSA Metropolis bar and run them cafe style to get a lower position. Maybe switch out the suspension seat post to something rigid. Last but most important, make sure you have the best tires you can afford. 

Start saving for the bike that you want but in the mean time, make yours work for you.


----------

